# New Wooden Handplane Maker



## Andal toolworks (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello I just got my site on the net selling wooden planes.They are made of Bubinga with O-1 blades and a mouth more in the center of the body .Lower and smaller than traditional planes they are sort of a fusion of different styles.Here's a picture and please visit ,	http://andaltoolworks.blogspot.com/


----------

